# http://www.speedosolutions.com/ *REVIEW* Audi A3 Cluster Update



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

I cannot speak highly enough of Tom over at http://www.speedosolutions.com/

Here is another review of him from Audizine: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/480361-Tom-MPower-is-amazingly-great-to-deal-with!

He now has the tools necessary to update the instrument cluster from 2006-2008 Audi A3 8p models to the newer white DIS style instrument clusters. Mine was the first one to be done (that we know of) in the United States. I shipped him my 2006 8P cluster and the cluster out of a salvaged 2012 8P Audi A3. He managed to clone my cluster and copy all relevant information including immobilizer and mileage. He shipped my cluster back overnight so I was only without a car for 2 days.
I highly recommend reaching out to him if you are interested in this type of swap! Job well done :thumbup::thumbup:

Below are a couple photos. I accidentally cracked the face of my old cluster, whoops :laugh:

*OLD*


*NEW*


----------



## tcardio1 (Mar 25, 2014)

glad to see it all worked out and looks good. My only comment is the issue of purity. I have no problem with anyone using the s3 logo as long as it is similar to the original. white needles with white leds would have looked proper and I woud have kept the km on the speedo and switched to date to dd/mm/yyyy. call me an anal s3 purist. not DIS ing you as I really appreciate the thread and info :thumbup:


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

tcardio1 said:


> glad to see it all worked out and looks good. My only comment is the issue of purity. I have no problem with anyone using the s3 logo as long as it is similar to the original. white needles with white leds would have looked proper and I woud have kept the km on the speedo and switched to date to dd/mm/yyyy. call me an anal s3 purist. not DIS ing you as I really appreciate the thread and info :thumbup:



I hear you, I just love the logo and it's only for me. I get to feel like I have an S3  Especially since my car is amost an S3 minus quattro (and the Recaro seats).
The DIS is white, the needles aren't, but beside the needles/lap timer asthetically same as the S3 cluster..

Couple more for viewing pleasure.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SOLD!

Price?

now i dont have to buy a 2013 a3 hahaha


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks really good. I love the black and white displays. How did you manage to crack your first cluster cover???

And also, what was the total price of all this?


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow I need this. Price?!


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> SOLD!
> 
> Price?
> 
> now i dont have to buy a 2013 a3 hahaha





BeeAlk said:


> Looks really good. I love the black and white displays. How did you manage to crack your first cluster cover???
> 
> And also, what was the total price of all this?





Presns3 said:


> Wow I need this. Price?!


$200

http://www.speedosolutions.com/Audi...Instrument-Cluster-Retrofit-Service_p_62.html


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

JaxACR said:


> $200
> 
> http://www.speedosolutions.com/Audi...Instrument-Cluster-Retrofit-Service_p_62.html


Should add that that is only to do the work, you still have to find the facelift cluster. 

*"At this point we are offering this as Service Only, which means that customer is responsible for providing a compatible facelift donor instrument cluster. Current cost is for Retrofit Service Only."*

But they can be found on Ebay for an ok price - I have seen them for roughly 200 Euro's or so.

And then with a friend that works at Audi it might cost me a case of beer to do the swap lol.


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Before you were brave enough to send in your unit I was discussing this very job with Tom!!

He let me know over the past weekend that he finished your swap with success - good job and congrats on taking the plunge for everbody else :beer:

I've already sourced my cluster from ebay, $150!!

I'll post pictures up once I've completed the swap

:thumbup:



eXcelon53 said:


> I cannot speak highly enough of Tom over at http://www.speedosolutions.com/
> 
> Here is another review of him from Audizine: http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/480361-Tom-MPower-is-amazingly-great-to-deal-with!
> 
> ...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

In!

Does it do the needle sweep upon start?


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

krazyboi said:


> In!
> 
> Does it do the needle sweep upon start?


Unfortunately no, but my boost gauge does! 

I found my donor clock on ebay and ended up being local so I took a crisp $100 bill to the guy and bought it. Total swap including overnight shipping to Tom was about $350.

Glad I was help to pioneer this and get Tom some more business, great guy.

As for cracking my old cluster, I was putting it back in too fast and it's a tight fit without removing the steering wheel, and it just popped from the pressure. Stupid mistake on my part, but I didn't really care it was my old one. :wave:


----------



## JRutter (Nov 25, 2009)

REvolution01 said:


> Before you were brave enough to send in your unit I was discussing this very job with Tom!!
> 
> He let me know over the past weekend that he finished your swap with success - good job and congrats on taking the plunge for everbody else :beer:
> 
> ...


Nice! Let me know how it goes. I would love to see it when it is done!


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

Looks great! Any extra features gained through the upgraded DIS on your '06? Can you get the digital speedo readout?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's awesome..!


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Darby76x said:


> Looks great! Any extra features gained through the upgraded DIS on your '06? Can you get the digital speedo readout?


Yep, you get all the features that the new ones have. Oil Temp, Better Trip settings, Digital Speedo..


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

This is pretty cool. Was there any progress on efforts to have the display with other options, like oil temp, boost, afr, fuel pressure, etc. It was STE or something IIRC. Does anyone have any idea about this, or is this still in development?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

npace said:


> This is pretty cool. Was there any progress on efforts to have the display with other options, like oil temp, boost, afr, fuel pressure, etc. It was STE or something IIRC. Does anyone have any idea about this, or is this still in development?


My 07 has oil. Temp, speed, and that's about It. 

There is a controller you can get access more things. My. Mechanic just bought it for his A4. I'll dig it up. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Ponto said:


> My 07 has oil. Temp, speed, and that's about It.
> 
> There is a controller you can get access more things. My. Mechanic just bought it for his A4. I'll dig it up.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


I have oil temp, too, but it will only display for like 60 seconds or something and then go back to your "home" screen. Sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Got my ebay cluster in!










Time to send it off to Tom


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> My 07 has oil. Temp, speed, and that's about It.
> 
> There is a controller you can get access more things. My. Mechanic just bought it for his A4. I'll dig it up.
> 
> Sent from my Igloo



Ryan, if you could find this that would be cool. I don't have anything on mine. only MPG and miles to empty


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

neu318 said:


> Ryan, if you could find this that would be cool. I don't have anything on mine. only MPG and miles to empty


http://www.qmatis.com/en/devices

But it only says support for the 8L so I dunno if it would work? 

Might want to contact them.


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ponto said:


> http://www.qmatis.com/en/devices
> 
> But it only says support for the 8L so I dunno if it would work?
> 
> Might want to contact them.



:thumbup:


----------



## REvolution01 (Feb 17, 2012)

FROM THIS:










TO THIS:










TOM YOU ARE THE MAN!!!
Finally got my flashed cluster back from SpeedoSolutions. #1 Customer Service for sure!! Everything was plug and play, no need to use my vag-com for any coding. My car is an 06 and the white cluster came from a 09 (EBAY $150 SCORE)

Some additional Shots:




























Here is a video of the features this Cluster has over the RED DIS:






Total price: $150 Cluster + $230 Tom's Magic = $380 for White Cluster Update 

I know to you MY09+ guys this is no big deal but to us RED DIS guys this is :heart: - Everything looks so much sharper with this cluster, really updates the interior of the car for sure eace:


----------



## eXcelon53 (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy to hear the pioneering paid off! Tom is the man. A+++ for Speedosolutions.com


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Great reviews! This is actually timed very well. Need to get the MK1 TT LCD panel replaced. Might as well look into getting the A3 cluster updated as well while both vehicles are sitting. Thanks! :beer:


----------



## redGTItillIdie (Aug 27, 2003)

*My review on Speedosolutions (Tom)*

Tom is a great guy to work with. I called him up before noon and told him i had issues with my *2007 audi a3 cluster*_ going dark and preventing me from starting_. He told me about the 2009+ white cluster and what to do about one of my keys not reading. 

So that same day by 3pm i had everything boxed up and shipped it out next day express via usps. He received it that next morning and contacted me immediately telling me when it would be done. 

He cloned my cluster with the newer version he had in stock which saved me down time and had it out in the mail via usps overnight the next morning. I also sent him both of my keys and he fixed the one key to match so now both work as designed! 

I received both clusters and both keys packaged very well and on time! After install i fell in love with the new white lighting and gray gauges and all my info was set right, mileage, date, etc.. 

He also explained that the eps and abs light may come on because the coding he used was default and he would walk me through with vag com if that happened but, it didnt happen. So far everything is working perfectly! 


*BOTTOM LINE*-------->
Hard to find good reliable people out there these days but, Tom is one of those guys who you can trust with your only set of keys! He got the job done right and understands down time involved with shipping especially if your on the other side of the states like me. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## marcocampagna (Feb 21, 2015)

Does anyone want to sell me their old cluster? I have a base A3 with no driver information screen!


----------

